# rock and roll



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Back in 1992 and 1993, Lifetime had a bass player by the name of Linda Kay. She performed on the original version of the band's album Background, but wasn't featured on the actual recording. Her photo does, however, appear in the disc's artwork. 

Over the past 13 years, Kay hasn't exactly followed a usual punk rock career path-- solo records, starting a label, other musical endeavors, etc. Oh no. She's been stripping at an all-nude Union, New Jersey bar called Hott 22...and apparently collecting human body parts in her South Plainfield home, according to the Philadelphia Daily News. 

On Friday, July 28, Kay was arrested after police found a human hand in a jar of formaldehyde and six human skulls in her basement. The Philadelphia Inquirer reported today that yesterday, August 1, Kay pleaded not guilty to "unlawful disposal of human remains." 

She is currently in the Middlesex County jail, with bail set at $50,000.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

uh oh. it's illeagal to collect human body parts?:smoking:


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

I heard about this on the FOX news ticker. All it said was: stripper arrested with six skulls in jars. 

That was it. No follow up. 

Weird. Ya gotta wonder how this kinda **** happens.:xbones: :xbones:


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Never heard of her.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah i have such interesting neighbors


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More on "Freddy".... 

Severed hand found in nude dancer's home

Authorities say a severed hand was found at the home of Linda Kay, 31, a New Jersey exotic dancer.

SOUTH PLAINFIELD, New Jersey (AP) -- A severed hand was found at the home of an exotic dancer who decorated her home with skulls, and she was charged with improper disposition of human remains, authorities said.

Friends said the hand had been given to the woman by a medical student.

Police responding to a report of a suicidal person at the home of 31-year-old Linda Kay discovered the large, roughly severed hand in a jar of formaldehyde on a bedroom dresser, according to the police report. The subject of the suicidal person report was not located, authorities said.

Six skulls were found in another room. The Middlesex County medical examiner determined that all are human.

Two people who knew Kay told The Star-Ledger of Newark that the hand, which Kay nicknamed "Freddy," was a gift from a medical student who frequented an all-nude juice bar where she dances.

Kay's mother, Patricia Ann Kay, told the newspaper that her daughter bought the skulls from a mail order catalog. She said her daughter has always been fascinated with the macabre, and when she was a girl she collected animal skulls and snake skeletons.

"She has a flair for the dramatic," Patricia Ann Kay said. "I have never tried to stop my children from doing whatever they want. As long as they are happy, aren't hurting anyone, and it's keeping them out of the poor house."


----------

